# For our resident Trekkies...



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

*fanboy screaming ensues*

https://trekmovie.com/2013/01/03/hi-res-versions-of-star-trek-into-darkness-images-from-empire-mag/


----------



## racebannon (Aug 17, 2014)

Looking forward to part 3 of the reboot.


----------

